# Getting layout on tender



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

I have been layout hunting for about 8 years now and have a one man and two man. How do you guys put them on the tenders to run? I have been towing mine and I'm sick of it. I have an idea in my head how I am doing it but it wouldn't hurt to see a few pictures of others. No need to reinvent the wheel. Thanks in advance for sharing!


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

everyone else tows theirs???


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

My buddies had a cradle for theirs in the bow of the tender...


----------



## joedc34 (Jul 30, 2010)

Maddiedog,

How big is your tender? My buddy has a 20' Triton and the beam is 96''. We are able to put the layout in the stern end of the boat and it fits great on the back platform. The decoys are in the bow. The layout works great in the back because it doesn't rub on or bang against the gunwales when you're heading off in decent sized waves. I'm thinking that a rack would be the way to go but, for now it works well for us.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

How do you get it up on your tender? My layout boat weighs around 100 pounds and not bad with two people. I am just curious how you get it out of the water and on the boat. Even using elbow grease it seems like it would scrape the bottom of the layout. Tender is a 16 footer.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

maddiedog said:


> How do you get it up on your tender? My layout boat weighs around 100 pounds and not bad with two people. I am just curious how you get it out of the water and on the boat. Even using elbow grease it seems like it would scrape the bottom of the layout. Tender is a 16 footer.


Have your layout rack boards extend past the gunnels on your boat.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Have your layout rack boards extend past the gunnels on your boat.


This is what we did with Caddis's old boat. We mounted 4x4 across the gunnels and notched the middle's of the 4x4 so that the layout boat box sits in the notch. The ends of each 4x4 are cut on a angle to help pull the layout boat onto the rack. It works pretty slick. Hope this helps.


----------



## joedc34 (Jul 30, 2010)

Maddie,

A little elbow grease is usually needed. The UFO layout we use has handles on it which makes it easy to lift out of the water but there is some contact with the gunnels. The rack system that TSS Caddis and Dahmer show is pretty sweet. I really like the rack concept and I think it is a little more stable for transport than what we do. Good luck and let me know what you decide to do.


----------



## dubser31 (Jun 8, 2005)

Here is a pic when i am trailering it:










And here is the pic when we are on the water:










When pulling it up on the boat, get on the downwind side and drag the layout by the bridals, we use 2 people to lift it and get up on the boards, then the person in front climbs to the back of the boat and the other person can pull it the rest of the way by themselves.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Dahmer said:


> This is what we did with Caddis's old boat. We mounted 4x4 across the gunnels and notched the middle's of the 4x4 so that the layout boat box sits in the notch. The ends of each 4x4 are cut on a angle to help pull the layout boat onto the rack. It works pretty slick. Hope this helps.



Ha ha, I see you sent 4 high on one side Man I'm going to miss being able to stack the decoys that many rows high!


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

That is how I trailer mine just never tried getting it out of the water. My buddy and I are going to try something and test it on a little lake here in the next couple of weeks...we might end up trying this though. Sometimes keeping it simple is best!


----------

